# Invisible fences and shock collars



## snowbird (Apr 5, 2006)

We live in the city and we were thinking of getting an invisible fence because it is cheaper and I hear they work pretty good. If not a fence, I was thinking of a shock collar. Have any of you had any experiences with these? What are the pro's and con's?


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

One of the reason's we didn't go with an invisible fence was it doesn't prevent other dogs and cats coming in your yard. We have a 4 foot high chain link fence in the back yard and I love it. I know they are safe when they go out there if I can't be out with them. I have a 2 year old so sometimes I only have time to let them out and then let them back in and not be outside with them. This way I don't worry. I am not a fan of the shock collar. But that is just me. You have to do what works for you.


----------



## roy2boy (Apr 27, 2006)

*invisible fence*

I have an invisible fence. It works awesome. I have a peekapoo malteese, or I could say a small mutt. Also had a 4lb yorkie. THe fences usually come with flags to set up your boundaries so your dog can visually see them. After setting up the flags (of course the fence line should already be underground) walk your dog along the inside of the peremiter and if he wants to venture out say a stern "NO!" and pull him back by you. Basically one experience sets the learning in motion. Be fore worned when he gets zapped you will feel really bad. I did in fact my dog did not want to go outside after that happened. I litterally had to force him outside and take him to the grass to do his job. They eventually loosen up and venture out to their yard. My dog was trained in 3 days. Keep in mind they get a warning click if they go too close to the boundary. They usually will skurry back away. Eventually you take a few flags off every 3-4 days and by about 2 weeks your flags will be all gone and doggy knows where he can go.

Down side is like the other member said, it does not keep other dogs out of your yard. That is where you will have to decide if you can handle that. My mutt had no problems with other dogs but my small yorkie would let others know that she owned our yard. Being small, mighty and looking like a fun little rabbit to chase was the cause of her early death. A large supposedly "gentle" black lab came into my yard and gave her a couple shakes and killed her. Even after all the unfortunate stuff I still highly encourage the invisible fence. I for one hate the looks of fences and we can't have one in our area anyway.
If you have small tiny dogs like a yorkie you just need to keep an eye on them when they go out. I don't worry at all about my 12 lb mutt. 

HOpe this helps


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I've never seen one of those dogs that a homeless person has trailing behind their shopping cart full of recyclables, wearing a shock collar. My point is, if your dog respects you as the pack leader, she'll have no need to run away. My opinion (take it for what it's worth) is that a dog who runs away is not getting enough exercise and discipline at home. What's enough? You're dog will tell you. Just remember what we're taught in our puppy schools, "a tired dog is a good dog."


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

Never used either ope. Just stick to my good 'ole privacy fence. But, good luck with your decision.


----------



## Whirling Dervish (Apr 22, 2006)

Good point, Curbside. I never actively trained my dog, and he'd stay by me because he loved me. For instance, in his previous home he was yelled at for getting out of the yard--so he learned not to come when called. When he got out of mine once or twice, I gave him all sorts of hugs, kisses, and lovin's when I found him. He learned quickly to come to me.

I don't think those collars are necessary, either, and if I lost my companion because of an invisible fence I'd never forgive myself. Short walks would be better than that, and would be good for my behind as well.


----------



## RJMARTIN (Apr 30, 2006)

Interesting topic. I have heard the radio ad’s for those fences and was wondering how they worked. 
Similar to what others are saying is that the dog could end up getting trapped. If other dogs, or coyotes, surrounded your dog it would be pinned inside the invisible fence. 
The coyotes around here are pretty crafty at getting dogs, but I have seen some small ones survive out here by simply running like heck. 

Ronald Martin


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not so fond of invisible fences. My neighbor has a pit bull looking dog (who is the nicest dog in the neighborhood to ANYone) and she's been called on a few times because people get scared of her and think she is loose. I saw one man run at her with a suitcase because he thought she was loose. He didn't get near her before she took off, and I didn't even have a chance to yell at him. There is also the problem that some dogs, are more then happy to take a shock in order to get something they love like a squirrell. And then you have to hope you don't have one of those freaky intelligent dogs that figure out when the battery is dead in the collar, or learn how to run the battery down by standing at the edge so it beeps over and over until it dies.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

an inv fence alone really should be viewed as an aid in boundary training. everyones circumstances are diff regarding if that is appropriate. 

I myself have one re-enforcing a physical fence


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

wow.. a thread from 2006...... resurrected.

Makes my siggy look pretty good....

The Dead giveaway was CP's pack leadership comment.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Elana55 said:


> The Dead giveaway was CP's pack leadership comment.


The moderator at that time was "dog whisper". Good times. Especially his meltdown over my posts.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: invisible fence*



roy2boy said:


> I have an invisible fence. It works awesome. I have a peekapoo malteese, or I could say a small mutt. Also had a 4lb yorkie. THe fences usually come with flags to set up your boundaries so your dog can visually see them. After setting up the flags (of course the fence line should already be underground) walk your dog along the inside of the peremiter and if he wants to venture out say a stern "NO!" and pull him back by you. Basically one experience sets the learning in motion. Be fore worned when he gets zapped you will feel really bad. I did in fact my dog did not want to go outside after that happened. I litterally had to force him outside and take him to the grass to do his job. They eventually loosen up and venture out to their yard. My dog was trained in 3 days. Keep in mind they get a warning click if they go too close to the boundary. They usually will skurry back away. Eventually you take a few flags off every 3-4 days and by about 2 weeks your flags will be all gone and doggy knows where he can go.
> 
> Down side is like the other member said, it does not keep other dogs out of your yard. That is where you will have to decide if you can handle that. My mutt had no problems with other dogs but my small yorkie would let others know that she owned our yard. Being small, mighty and looking like a fun little rabbit to chase was the cause of her early death. A large supposedly "gentle" black lab came into my yard and gave her a couple shakes and killed her. Even after all the unfortunate stuff I still highly encourage the invisible fence. I for one hate the looks of fences and we can't have one in our area anyway.
> If you have small tiny dogs like a yorkie you just need to keep an eye on them when they go out. I don't worry at all about my 12 lb mutt.
> ...


My, I can't believe that after that horrible experience with your yorkie, you still recommend this system (12 lbs. is also not very large, and would still be easy for a larger dog to kill). As a trainer, I've seen dogs who (even having been trained to the whole flag thing) were terrified to venture out into their yards, had to be DRIVEN outside the boundary if they were collarless and the human wanted to walk them, and who tried protecting their "property" from other animals and humans who ventured on (since the IF doesn't keep anything out) and sometimes that lead to dog bites. Also, in a few cases, it's lead to police shooting the approaching dog because they had no way to tell that it was contained (or where it was contained) I've seen some dogs (with both invisible fences and remote shock collars) develop generalized anxiety (because they aren't sure where the shock is coming from) or aggression, because they think what they are focussed on at the time (passing dog, kid on skateboard) is causing the shock. Not a fan.


----------

